# Seamless underwear-Who makes a good one?



## jetta1 (Jul 2, 2006)

I hate the dreaded visible panty line, can't wear thongs, and no, I don't do commando. I've tried Jockey's seamless underwear and they were a joke. Not even close! I've also tried Body by Victoria underwear and they aren't seamless either and I am not getting sizes that are too small. Are there any that are actually seamless? I am not wearing super tight pants either.:


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Jul 2, 2006)

have you tried like a boy shortish kind some times them work!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 8, 2006)

I actually have some suspicions as to if they really work. I've seen the VPL of women who are supposingly wearing seamless underwear and I can see their panty lines- its just that its not as obvious as the normal underwear. I myself wear lace underwear and I think it works better than the seamless underwear(i've tried them but find they don't work as well) though still not 100 % fool proof I think. Also, it depends on the type of clothes that one is wearing on top of the underwear.


----------



## lacolora (Jul 8, 2006)

I've tried the hanes seamless underwear that I bought at Walmart, it works great but only when wearing tight stuff because they stay in place better. You can buy a package of two at Walmart for about $6.00 if you just want to try them out. I buy the Hi-cut bikini ones. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 8, 2006)

figleaves.com has a great selection, they are the _best,_ but they can get a bit pricey..


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was going to say VS but you said that you tried them and they aren't seamless. I have some Body by VS underwear and they are pretty seamless to me. I would also recommend boyshorts. Whenever I have needed something that doesn't show underwear lines I have worn the boyshorts underwear


----------



## blackmettalic (Jul 9, 2006)

I've had good luck in the past with some Barely There products, but I think depending on what you are wearing sometimes "seamless panties" aren't so seamless. Like for example if you are wearing really tight cloth (like spandex/polyester pants or skirts) then it is difficult to have no pantyline without a thong or something similar. I feel for you I just started to try some different thongs and am not really big on them but I can deal with it if I have the right type (no low-rise or too small of ones). Good luck with your panty search.


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 9, 2006)

I find that seamless panties tend to roll up at the thigh. Maybe that sounds weird but i don't know how else to say it!


----------



## geebers (Jul 17, 2006)

I always wanted to try seamless but it seems I should stick to thongs and boyshorts. Apparently they make seamless tops too --- go figure. I dont know how that works.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2006)

i have lace boyshorts undies and they are great! no visible panty/thong lines! and they are comfy too! try it!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* I've tried the hanes seamless underwear that I bought at Walmart, it works great but only when wearing tight stuff because they stay in place better. You can buy a package of two at Walmart for about $6.00 if you just want to try them out. I buy the Hi-cut bikini ones. GOOD LUCK! This is what I have (except bikini style), and they're great! I have another set I purchased from Target, and they're just as great!


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 18, 2006)

i like VS's no-show bikinis. u can only get it online tho, not that the store.

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/coll...ZZZ&amp;rfnbr=2981


----------



## Gabi (Jul 20, 2006)

I suspect the OP is American so this is of limited use, but Marks and Spencer do some fantastic seamless underwear



If you're overseas I think you might be able to order it online...


----------

